

Ask HN: What vesting schedule does your startup use? - yoseph

My fellow co-founders and I are looking at various vesting schedules.<p>We've found a couple good articles on it; the best one being: http://blog.simeonov.com/2010/02/02/the-best-vesting-schedule/<p>HN community, what would you recommend?<p>In advance, thanks for your advice! :)
======
yoseph
Clickable: [http://blog.simeonov.com/2010/02/02/the-best-vesting-
schedul...](http://blog.simeonov.com/2010/02/02/the-best-vesting-schedule/)

